# Applying for FE & PE exam



## alienware (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll apply for FE &amp; PE exam. Once approved, do I need to take the FE &amp; PE exam one time or I need to pass the FE exam first before I can seat for PE exam?

Newbie here.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 2, 2010)

alienware said:


> I'll apply for FE &amp; PE exam. Once approved, do I need to take the FE &amp; PE exam one time or I need to pass the FE exam first before I can seat for PE exam?
> Newbie here.


Yes. Pass FE first, get the required experience to qualify for the PE if you dont have it, then apply and take the PE.


----------



## alienware (Sep 2, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> alienware said:
> 
> 
> > I'll apply for FE &amp; PE exam. Once approved, do I need to take the FE &amp; PE exam one time or I need to pass the FE exam first before I can seat for PE exam?
> ...



I have BSME degree and more than 10years of experience in design-build company. I'll try to apply for FE &amp; PE exam. If I got approval, I'll take FE exam and after a year (if I passed the FE exam) I'll take PE examination.

Btw, If I apply for FE &amp; PE exam - is there any possibility that they will disapprove my PE eligibility and approve my eligibility for FE exam? NY state here.


----------



## Paul S (Sep 2, 2010)

Go to NCEES.org to find your state's requirements or just Google your state PE Board and many of your questions will be answered since each state had different requirements.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 2, 2010)

alienware said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > alienware said:
> ...


I have a few friends in the same spot you're in, they have the experience and the degree and need to take both exams. I would recommend getting your PE application stuff together at the same time as your FE material together. Send it in to take your PE exam the next cycle after you take your FE, even if you haven't gotten your FE results back. It'll save you some hassle. In CA, my friends who took the FE have to wait a whole extra cycle because they didnt get their FE results until the day AFTER the PE submission deadline.


----------



## alienware (Sep 3, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> alienware said:
> 
> 
> > navyasw02 said:
> ...


I think I will do it one at a time. I'll concentrate first for FE exam.

I'll submit the registration for FE exam only.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 3, 2010)

alienware said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > alienware said:
> ...


I think if you start studying for the PE, you'll be more than prepared for the FE. I'm not going to say the FE is a joke, but it's nothing compared to the knowledge you need for the PE.


----------



## alienware (Sep 3, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I think if you start studying for the PE, you'll be more than prepared for the FE. I'm not going to say the FE is a joke, but it's nothing compared to the knowledge you need for the PE.


Thanks for the advice. Is that the trend most of the PE/FE takers do?

Also, I'm Mechanical Engineer and planning to take the Mechanical exam (PE) after I pass the FE.


----------



## Paul S (Sep 3, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I think if you start studying for the PE, you'll be more than prepared for the FE. I'm not going to say the FE is a joke, but it's nothing compared to the knowledge you need for the PE.


I disagree that the FE is nothing compared to the PE. I took and passed the FE while a Junior in College, and if I had to take that exam today I would have an extremely difficult time passing it since most of the topics on that exam I haven't even considered in over 15 years. With the experience that the original poster has I have a hunch the FE may be harder than the PE for him.

Take them both, it can't hurt and you will know exactly what you will need to study in the future if you don't pass the first time.


----------



## Santiagj (Sep 3, 2010)

I took the FE my senior year in college and the PE 3.5 years after I graduated. I thought the FE was harder since its a broader knowledge base being tested.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 3, 2010)

I took it 8 years ago and maybe my recollection is fuzzy, but I definitely remember I didnt study much for it and all I remember is material from my basic engineering classes being on there. I mostly remember simple statics and dynamics problems. Those can be confusing if you havent seen them in a few years, but there aren't many tricks they can pull to change the old "block sliding down a ramp" problem. I also remember basic engineering ethics and law stuff being on there, but as long as you have a conscience you can rule out 2 out of 4 answers and probably guess right.


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Sep 3, 2010)

"I have BSME degree and more than 10years of experience in design-build company. I'll try to apply for FE &amp; PE exam. If I got approval, I'll take FE exam and after a year (if I passed the FE exam) I'll take PE examination." Do you need to wait one year? I was in a similar situation. I was 11 years out of graduate school and never took the FE. I took the FE in April and the PE in October. I thought much of the FE preparation complimented the PE preparation. Maryland extended the PE registration for those who passed the FE. Perhaps NY has a similar policy.


----------

